# SR20det



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

Does anyone hear know if a srd20det will fit into a 1985 bluebird tr-x series 3 (australian)?? I've heard it can be done..If yes how easily?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

As long as it's front wheel drive already, anything is possible.


----------

